

Indian Americans: The 1% - kumarski
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Indian_American

======
kumarski
Indian Americans compose 1% of the US population and according to the 2010
U.S. Census, Indian Americans had the highest household income of all ethnic
groups in the United States. The richest Indian in the USA is Manoj Bhargava,
the founder of 5 Hour Energy.

